# DVLA can you believe it?



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

I am 73 years old and just received a reminder that my licence expires on 30 jan 2011, this consisted of forms G1,D42 -3 PARTS, D497.(no D4) (which I knew I would need) I already have all groups inc.C1 and C1E I went to my Aberdeen DVLA office to ask if I had to fill all these in along with a D4 signed by my Doctor, and would you believe they didn't have anyone who knew anything about driving licences and told me I would have to phone Swansea. Pathetic or what,my motorhome is class PHG 3800KG
GEOMAR


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

As already posted in another thread. Brian sent his D2 + D4 off to Swansea on Nov.1st and he had licence back on 8th Nov. So if you can get a straight answer from Swansea regarding forms it won't take too long.

Good luck

Jan


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

> As already posted in another thread. Brian sent his D2 + D4 off to Swansea on Nov.1st and he had licence back on 8th Nov. So if you can get a straight answer from Swansea regarding forms it won't take too long.


Rich sent his HGV renewal forms off Dec 2009 we are still waiting nearly 11 mths later. He has to renew every three years due to heart problem. Apparently their is a back log !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

If you have no medical problems your OK

If you have diabetes, stents or a bypass you got AGRO and a long wait

Been there and done it and all I have is stents in my groin for legs!

Peter


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Confusing DVLA*

I also had my reminder back in July, for renwal on reaching 73.
I wanted to find out if they wanted the full medical as for HGV, but no email links work on that question, nor do the "press button" phone auto service. My existing PHGV did need a full medical, but nothing has changed, so asked my Doctor, He could not advise, other than contacting DVLA.
So, I put pen to paper and asked !
Back came the form for medical for PHGV, which I duly comlied with, and paid my £109 to Doc.
Back came a letter saying I was able to drive all previous classes, except PHGV's :evil: 
Another letter later querying this change brought the response that was confusing, as it quoted min-buses and PHGV's as needing medical pass, including good eyesight with glasses. 
My Doc had mentioned my sight in left eye had deteriorated a bit and maybe new glasses would be needed to pass.
But further into the letter from DVLA, it states that if not drving a mini-bus, the eyesight test was not required to be passed.
So, with a phone number on the letter to use (better than the normal one) I queried the confusion. The young man had to ask elsewhere in the DVLA, and came back to say, if I wanted to drive 3.5 tons up to 7.5 tons, but not a mini-bus, my licence as issued was correct for the motorhome, which is 3.8 tons.
Cat C & C1 are OK it seems. But I am taking that letter, or at least a copy, with me in the'van


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If anybody has problems with eyesight meeting the new requirements.
Older drivers have Grandfather Rights at previous eyesight standards.

The only good thing about the delay, is that they let you continue driving while the checks are carried out.
Or they did with me.


----------

